# Other Languages > XML, HTML, Javascript, Web and CSS >  JavaScript, creation of large files (more than 2 gb) to download from the client.

## Maatooh

I am implementing a websocket server to transfer files to clients, that is, I send the bytes of the file in parts from the server to the client, and from the client I join the byte fragments and create the file with its extension.

My problem is that the string apparently can only store and concatenate only up to 500mb approx, which would limit the generation of larger files such as 1gb or greater since it freezes.

Is there any way to buffer that large amount of data and be able to download it as files?

I leave a sample of my code to pass from a hex string to files.




> function CreateFile(DataHex, FileName) {
>       var binary = new Array();
>       for (var i=0; i<DataHex.length/2; i++) {
>         var h = DataHex.substr(i*2, 2);
>         binary[i] = parseInt(h,16);        
>       }
> 		var byteArray = new Uint8Array(binary);
> 		var filecomp = window.document.createElement('a');
> 		filecomp.href = window.URL.createObjectURL(new Blob([byteArray], { type: 'application/octet-stream' }));
> ...


I have searched and found about StreamSaver.js but I have not been able to implement it with the internet examples to create that giant data buffer. Thanks!

----------

